# NUb Event - Outlaw Cigar, Kansas City, MO



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Come meet Sam Leccia and Jose Oliva at Outlaw Cigar in Kansas City, Missouri.

Friday, August 15, 2008 - 3pm to 7pm.


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Have a great time Doc!


----------



## TravelingJ-cl (Jun 20, 2008)

) = I'm in Ohio that night, but I'll smoke a Nub in honor of the event. I was ready to buy a box for a shot at that Mini!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Muhahahahhahahaahahah... I'll wear my NUb hat..


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

I'm in!!! I'll have to play a little hooky from a marriage retreat, though. That sounds slightly counter productive, doesn't it. I already told my wife.....I have a responsibility to Sam.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh, I'll be there!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

sseagle said:


> Muhahahahhahahaahahah... I'll wear my NUb hat..


OK, Nu..er, I mean... RUb it in Andrew!!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Just a reminder that this is tomorrow (Friday) at 3pm. Can't wait to see all of the gang meet up with Sam.


----------



## BeerAdvocate-cl (Sep 6, 2007)

Im going to have to miss this one at the Outlaw, however I am going to make the one at Churchills in Topeka the night before. I wish I could make the Outlaw one, it will be way better than Churchills but atleast I will still get the chance to meet Sam.
Have fun without me.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

I will be hitting the Churchill's event also. Its a little closer. I might hit the outlaw event if I can squeeze it in.


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

WarHorse said:


> I'm in!!! I'll have to play a little hooky from a marriage retreat, though. That sounds slightly counter productive, doesn't it. I already told my wife.....I have a responsibility to Sam.


That does sound a little counter productive, but hey what ever works!


----------



## WarHorse (Apr 11, 2007)

chip19 said:


> That does sound a little counter productive, but hey what ever works!


That's the same thing she said before she stomped off.....oh well, I just put my Nub hat on and told my dog to scooch over and not to hog the blanket.


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

hehe, I have one really pissed off boss, but I'm on my way in the morning


----------



## mark in kc (Dec 13, 2007)

Only a few hours away. See you guys there!


----------



## shawn.knight (Jun 4, 2008)

Wish I could make it. tell Kendall I said hi!!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Well they guyz are 3.5 hrs into this baby....know'n they are rocking the house!


----------



## sseagle (Jun 5, 2008)

Sam is a character guys, you all need to meet him.. and a fresh rolled NUb is quite good as well..

Bill, ER Doc.. well he's a true BOTL, sorry to say I didn't win the car Bill.
Ted, it was great meeting you as well, I hope to see you both in the future.

I took my time getting home and now im sleepy, but I just realized I drove 550+ miles and didn't buy a single cigar... lol


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

WE WANT PIX!!! Hope youz guyz had a blast. Andrew, 500 miles would put a damper on many smokers pockets, hope ya had a great time.


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Pics will be posted soon. I've got to have enough time at home without sleeping that I can get this done.

You've got to see the pics to believe them!


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

Looking forward to them Doc, thanx


----------

